# Looking for a 1911



## jk3hunter

Hello all, the Model 1911 is my favorite pistol by far and I am in the market for one. The one I am looking at presently is a Kimber Tactical Custom II. I have been told that both Springfield and Kimber make a fantastic 1911 but I like the fact that Kimber is 100 percent American made where a lot of Springfields come from Brazil. That may not matter its just the way I think  Anyway the Tactical Custom comes in the aluminum frame or the HD model which is a steel frame. I am open to any suggestions on brand or model but my main question is what do you guys prefer aluminum frame or steel frame? Most people I have talked to prefer the steel but I still thought I would ask any experts on here.


----------



## Plainsman

I am no expert, but aluminum or steel depends on your use. I carry a Springfield XD on duty. I have a Kimber steel frame that I sometimes use a 24 lb Wolf variable rate recoil spring in, along with a Wilson Combat recoil buffer. I do that because I load a 200 gr cast to 1250 fps.


----------



## Savage260

I also am no expert, but I loved my Springfield 1911. It was a stainless model, and I kick myself on a regular basis for getting rid of it. If you are going to throw kimber money around, I would suggest looking at Les Baer. I have done a lot of searching and decided to give them a shot next time I need a pistol. I just bought a 300 BLK and have an H&K P2000 SK .357 Sig on order, so it may be a loooonnnnngggggg time!!!


----------



## BillThomas

jk3hunter said:


> Hello all, the Model 1911 is my favorite pistol by far and I am in the market for one. The one I am looking at presently is a Kimber Tactical Custom II. I have been told that both Springfield and Kimber make a fantastic 1911 but I like the fact that Kimber is 100 percent American made where a lot of Springfields come from Brazil. That may not matter its just the way I think  Anyway the Tactical Custom comes in the aluminum frame or the HD model which is a steel frame. I am open to any suggestions on brand or model but my main question is what do you guys prefer aluminum frame or steel frame? Most people I have talked to prefer the steel but I still thought I would ask any experts on here.


 Kimber is a Joke.

Cohen (Who is Now at Sig and wrecking them) ruined that company, they once made good guns. 
Now its bottom line, MIM parts and cost cutting. at the expense of reliability. Overpriced, unreliable.

Springfield, Colt, STI and Rock Island (less expesive) all make goodreliable 1911s.
Steel only.


----------



## jk3hunter

Thats odd that is the first bad thing I have ever heard about Kimber. And the cheapest Les Baer is about 3 to 400 more dollars then the Kimber I am looking at. I have heard nothing but good about Kimbers triggers and parts that come with them from the factory, and have personally shot a few Kimbers which have assured me that the 1911 is the pistol for me.


----------



## Savage260

If you are willing to pitch out Kimber money, why not spend the extra few hundred and get a better all around pistol?

Nothing wrong with a Kimber(I know a very good number of people who have them and have never heard a complaint about reliability), but you pay way too much for the name. A true hand fitted pistol(Baer) would be pretty nice!


----------



## People

I have a Kimber custom II in 10mm. I should have spent more cash. Who would have thought a handgun that costs over $1,000.00USD would need work?

Jamming

It jams all the time. I have fired well over 500rds trying to get it to fire flawlessly. Different bullets powders, bullets, casings, primers. Nothing makes it not jam. It will put a mag or two down range then it will jam. That does not mean it will not jam on your first round either. Inspection of the brass tells me that piece of brass is no different than the others that work like a champ. Pressing up on the mag will make it jam. I have five mags and all of them jam. So I either have five bag mags or the handgun is junk. I am leaning toward junk.

Accuracy.

Well I have shot quite a few one inch groups at 25yds with a rest. Granted these are 5 shot groups because at that point the barrel needs to be cleaned. It will fire all 8 shots fairly well but you better clean or you will start throwing patterns. Once the tube is cleaned accuracy comes right back. I do not go anywhere without a cleaning gear.

Customer Support?

Well for a handgun that costs that much one would think a ambidextrous safety would be standard or an option that they would just put in for you. Maybe if you bought the safety. Hell no! The lady I talked to on this situation could have cared less that I had one of their products and was not happy with it. Putting in a safety is not hard. I did it in less than one hour and I have never had a 1911 apart before. It just took a while to get the spring setup correctly. They probably could do it in 5 min. Paperwork would take longer.

I called in on jamming. I explained what was happening and the very first question they asked was this. What did you do to the pistol? Not was I shooting hand loads or anything like that but what did I do to it. Apparently they know their handguns are junk.

I called in a third time and asked about the accuracy. Again the phone rep did not care. She did tell me one inch at 25 is very good what more do you want. I tried to explain I would be happy with three inch groups at 25 if it would be consistent. After three mags I would be lucky to get 6inch groups. She was not any help so I called right back and got some guy. He asked how it shot when it was clean. I thought he might have over heard the conversation. I explained it like this the first few shots are on the money then it starts throwing rounds all over the paper. Of course he said it is a powerful handgun and takes special skills to shoot well. So I explained I can put it down let it fully cool and fire a very well-aimed shot and not have the bullet go anywhere near where the sights are pointing. He did not care.

Closing thoughts.

Maybe I am just "that guy". Who knows? What I do know is I do not buy a firearm to have them sitting in the safe just because. I buy them to shoot them. Is 500 rds too many to smooth out the wrinkles on any firearm? F#@K YES it is. If they were smooth now I would be happy. I do not know what I am going to do with it. Just shoot it and deal with the jams and cleaning, send it to a real 10mm smith to have him fix it, or sell it and get something different?

All in all maybe their 45ACP's are better. Hell all they have to do is copy someone else's design.

Chuck Norris is ten feet tall, weighs two-tons, breathes fire, and could eat a hammer and take a shotgun blast standing.


----------



## jk3hunter

My main question is should I get a steel or aluminum frame? I plan on carrying it some but will for sure have it in my vehicle and on my side during hunting season. Some people have complained that aluminum frames may not be as reliable as steel?


----------



## People

Both will give the average shooter a lifetime of use. The steel will last longer as the fatigue life of steel vs. aluminum is much greater. When carrying weight is important as heavy guns tend to be carried less than lighter ones. As to life expectancy I would think a well maintained AL frame handgun would last about 20,000rds give or take.

The Great Wall of China was originally created to keep Chuck Norris out. It failed miserably.


----------



## striped1

For the money you are willing to spend, spend a little more and look at Les Baer, Ed Brown, Wilson Combat, Nighthawk or Hilton Yam's collaboration with the Springfield Armory Custom shop (one that I own)

Aluminum v. steel is a preference based on your plans to shoot. Thousands of rounds of .45 out of an aluminum gun will take its toll on your hands, elbows and shoulders as well as the gun.

1911 is a great platform but it is over 100 years old. It is one of the more high maintenance weapons out there. You must be willing and able to learn to work on it or buy one that has been perfected - see above list.


----------



## Savage260

Yea, what he said!!!!


----------



## People

I got my 10mm to finally work right. The extractor's leading edge was too sharp. I stoned a small radius on it and it is butter smooth for feeding. Now my total round count is over 900rds. This last weekend it has a coyote kill and two wounds to its credit.

The Al framed guns have gone through upgrades over the years it is close to the original style but due to stresses the frame has been modified. These modifications have virtually eliminated the stress fractures that used to be very common on al frames. A properly maintained al 1911 will last tens of thousands of rds. Unless you are planning to shoot like Doug Koenig you will probably never have an issue with it.

Chuck Norris drives an ice cream truck covered in human skulls.


----------



## darkgael

Just saw this thread. My $.02.....buy steel if you plan to practice a lot. Buy Colt. They still make the best 1911s.
"Tactical"....? Don't bother. Every 1911 is tactical whether or not someone has added that word to the label.



> 1911 is a great platform but it is over 100 years old. It is one of the more high maintenance weapons out there. You must1911 is a great platform but it is over 100 years old. It is one of the more high maintenance weapons out there.


Keep it oiled and it'll run.
Pete


----------



## jk3hunter

Yes I think I am either going with the Kimber Custom II or the Custom TLE II now.


----------



## Plainsman

1911's are always fun to add custom parts to. One of the best investments I made was a titanium firing pin, in my Kimber. It's light weight and gives a faster lock time for better accuracy. Also, if the firearm ever fell and hit the ground barrel first it will not fire from the weight of the firing pin moving forward because it is to light to do that. Unless you drop it from 20 feet that is.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

A number of law enforcement agencies have dumped Kimbers as their issue gun, it was big news a couple years ago, I forget the reasons why. I picked up a Colt last fall and have no complaints, although there are a few improvements I am considering.


----------



## jk3hunter

LAPD still uses the Kimber TLE


----------



## huntin1

The Kimber TLE's are nice. Several guys I work with are carrying them. I prefer Sigs, but it comes down to personal choice. S&W makes a nice 1911 too.

Steel or aluminum alloy is also personal preference. Either will give you years of service. My P220 in 45 has a steel slide and aluminum alloy frame, I have somewhere close to 15,000 rounds through it, springs have been replaced but the frame is fine.

Huntin1


----------



## jk3hunter

Picked up a Kimber Tactical Custom II a few months ago with around 500 rounds through it and I had it cerakoted and calguarded before shooting. Got a hell of a deal on it and am absolutely in love. Kimber nay sayers out there better give them another look. It shoots my cast reloads and ball ammo all without any hickups and eats any brand of ammo I give it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I have 4 Colt's... I have NO COMPLAINTS.


----------



## Plainsman

I'm on my fourth 1911. One Colt that wouldn't stay on a 12 square inch paper at 25 yards, one blue Kimber, and now a stainless Kimber. After shooting 44 revolvers the autos are disappointing in the accuracy they give. My youngest son just bought a 9mm in the Beretta XP4 storm. I like the way they go into battery. A revolving lockup looks much better to me. I have had a couple of 380's and with the fixed barrel they would outshoot my 1911's. That's just not right.

My Kimber will do three inches with eight rounds of factory, but with a 22lb recoil spring and cast bullet at 1150 it tightens up to about 2 inches. I guess I can live with that. Still, I can't stop thinking about a 9mm with a rotating lockup and about a six inch barrel just for a plinker.


----------



## jk3hunter

If you can't keep a 1911 on 12" sheet of paper at 25 yards there must be a problem with the gun unless the frame to slide fit is sloppy but I wouldn't expect that from colt. With my Kimber I can hit a sitting clay pigeon at 50 yards within 3-5 shots. I shot a 4x4 whitetail with my Kimber this year got a full pass through with +p 230 gr hollow points at 45-50 yards. So far I've shot two raccoons, one skunk, one whitetail buck, a few gophers and a ton of musk rats with it. Needless to say it's been a blast (pun intended) :beer:


----------



## Giovanni

Hey I got a Colt 1911 .45 for sale if your interested. Blued GI model


----------



## nowayer

Well a aluminium frame would surely be lighter compared with the steel frame. But for durability wise steel frame gets my vote.


----------



## AMS NY

Check out Oriskanyarms.com fine quality, US made, accurate, well priced, many custom factory options.


----------

